# Saltwater Tournament



## joaks91 (Jan 4, 2007)

Hey Guys, been on this site for awhile, first post hope everything works out. I'm with a church in Needville and we are going to have our first saltwater tournament to help with our scholorship fund and youth sports. There should be a flyer attached to this post, hopefuly it comes through. If not and you are interested let me know, and I can e-mail it to you.


----------



## kodman1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Plan on having a fish fry at weigh in as well. This is for a great cause and will benefit Needville and the surrounding communities as well. The proceeds go to the scholarships offered at Creekside Hunting & Fishing Show and the Creekside Sports Ministry.

Hope to see you there.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Where will the weigh-in be? What time will weigh in start?


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

i wish the weigh in would be somewhere along the coast and a little earlier waiting until 9 pm just makes for a looong day when you start fishing a day break. other than that sounds like my kind of tournament.


----------



## joaks91 (Jan 4, 2007)

The weigh-in will be at the church in Needville, right across from the new High School. The weigh-in will start at 7 pm. I understand it is a little late, but with the weigh-in at the church and not along the caost wanted to make sure everyone had time. Also this is our first tournament, we are still learning for next time. The Flounder Pounder Comp. as agreed to send some goody bags, so a big thanks to them. Any other questions let me know asap, seeing there is still time to get your team signed up.


----------

